# Naruto: Alternate story



## TwilightRealm (Nov 2, 2008)

*SPOILERS*SPOILERS*SPOILERS*SPOILERS*




Well, Its not an alternate world but its back in time before Naruto/Sasuke/Sakura became a team. This time, there are more characters. Yours (If you want your own)

You can have your OC team and 2 other people max or 3 people and no OC.

Characters:
teams:

Baki:
Gaara:TwilightRealm 
Kankuzu:
Temari:

Kakashi:
Naruto:
Sasuke:
Sakura:

Kurenai:
Hinata:
Shino:
Kiba & Akumaru:

Asuma:
Ino:
Chouji:
Shikamaru:

Gai:
Lee:
Neji:Bakuphoon
Tenten:

Inform me if I've missed some due to bad memory loss...

OC's:
Hyper~Piplup
Darksong
Cryptica


Akatsuki:
Madara (Tobi):
Zetsu:
Deidara:
Itachi: Hyper~Piplup
Kisame: 
Kakuzu:
Hidan:
Sasori:
Orochimaru:
Konan:
Pein:

NOTE: Akatsuki aren't available until Itachi comes in,(Which is up to Sasuke unless I think they should come in wherever) but you can still ask to be the character. And only if the Akatsuki are full and you really want to get in it will I accept Akatsuki OC's And when I say I'll kill off characters that haven't been taken and peoples OC's can join instead of them.

On to the OC's

form:

Team Leader:
Name:
Age: 20+
Appearance:
Picture: Optional
History: Optional
Clan: (Uchiha, Hyuga, Nara Aslong as you have a decent back story)
Eyes: Byakugan Sharingan etc. Decent backstory/ flashback some where.
Allignment: (you can PM me this part if you don't want people to know, so you can spy or stuff)
Personality:
Signature Jutsu:

Ninja's:
Name:
Age:11-15
Appearance:
Picture: Optional
History: Optional
Clan: (Uchiha, Hyuga, Nara Aslong as you have a decent back story)
Eyes: Byakugan Sharingan etc. Decent backstory/ flashback some where.
Allignment: (you can PM me this part if you don't want people to know, so you can spy or stuff)
Personality:
Signature Jutsu:

times form by 3 for each character.


If you want to join someones OC team ask the team creater for permission. 

Rules:
No Godmoding.
No Mary-Sue
Don't kill another character but your own/ people that aren't listed above.
Keep to normal forum rules:
Rated PG 13 for gore/ death.
Enjoy!!!
______
We start with Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 2, 2008)

Hmm... can I reserve a spot for when I'm feeling more confident to add appearance?


----------



## TwilightRealm (Nov 3, 2008)

Sure, is it character or OC INEEDTEHKNOWTHESETHINGS! *cough* Ehem... Sorry for that outburst... I've got an OC but I'll add him tomorrow.

Whoever gets bored and thinks we've got anough people to start you can do a first RP post. And Cryptica, I added 2 extra things to the form just now if you've created it.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll take Itachi please!!!

I'll add my OC team. If anyone wants to be one of them, just ask =D

Leader: Hereichi (Here-ee-chi )
Ninja's: 
Jirichi (Ju-ree-chee) ~ MINE
Maaja (Mar-ja)
Lie (Lee)

Team Leader:
Name:Hereichi
Age: 20 MALE
Appearance: Short Brown spiky hair. Normal Ninja jacket thing. Orange eyes.
Picture: Have non D'=
History: Passed his Chuunin exams on the 5th time.
Clan: No one knows.
Eyes: None
Allignment: Good =D
Personality: Quite relaxed in battles, he thinks of a strategy before attacking.
Signature Jutsu: Hungry Alligator Jutsu: Summons a man-eating Alligator.

Ninja's:
Name: Jirichi
Age:14 FEMALE
Appearance: Purple hair in a bun, black eyes. Wears black shorts and a black top. When she gets it, she Wears Forehead protector on Right arm.
Picture: Has one. Will upload.
History: SPOILER
Clan: ANOTHER SPOILER
Eyes: SPOILER ALSO
Allignment: GUESS WHAT? ANOTHER SPOILER! Anyway, Pm'd.
Personality: Ill PM it. Its complecated.
Signature Jutsu: Dream door Jutsu: Used to enter peoples dreams/nightmares and get infomation like weaknesses fears etc.

Name: Maaja
Age:15 MALE
Appearance: Taller than the others. Bright orange hair. Blue eyes. Red and White Tshirt and black trousers. When he gets it, he wears the forehead protector...on his head.
Picture: Has one, will upload.
History: Pretty much normal.
Clan: None that are actually known.
Eyes: None.
Allignment: PM'd.
Personality: Normally Charges into battle before everyone else. He is stubbon and annoying.
Signature Jutsu: Iron Ball Jutsu: Summons a giant iron ball that he throws at people.

Name:Lie
Age:14 MALE
Appearance: Short. Almost the same hairstyle as Maaja, but darker and longer. Blue trousers and a green shirt.
Picture: Has one. Will upload.
History: He  was born in the Hyuuga clan, but mastered the Byakugan later than everyone else.
Clan: Hyuuga.
Eyes: Byakugan
Allignment: PM'd.
Personality: Calm. More like the leader. He applies strategical thinking to everything.
Signature Jutsu: Master Hand Jutsu: Two giant hands appear and attack the opponant.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 4, 2008)

I thought it was spelled Hyuuga...

Anyway, I might join this, but I'm still thinking. Reserve me a spot, just in case, OK? I'll make an OC.

EDIT:

EDIT:
*Name:* Inuzuka Kobaki
*Age:* 13
*Appearance:* She has shaggy brown hair that goes down to her shoulders. There is a triangular red stripe next to each of her brown eyes. Her shirt is a plain gray, with a pocket. Her pants are plain and gray also, and her shoes are black. As you can see, Kobaki is rather simple. Her canine familiar's name is Omoi. Omoi is brown-and-white akita inu with large, black eyes and a stubby tail.
*Picture: *Will make. I'm really bad at describing appearance when it comes to ninjas, sorry...
*History:* Kobaki was born on March 21st, the first day of spring. She received Omoi, her akita inu, at age 7, and Kobaki has been training with Omoi for six years. When Kobaki was eight, Omoi began acting panicked and erratic, but Kobaki didn't know what she meant. When finally, Kobaki found out what her friend was trying to say, she alerted her parents of the sneak attack on the Inuzuka clan. They managed to defend themselves, but Kobaki's father was badly injured. Luckily, he was saved by very experienced medical ninja, and continued to be a shinobi serving the Hidden Leaf Village. Kobaki discovered that she had especially good hearing when she was nine, she began training to be a shinobi. Now, she has graduated from the academy.
*Clan: *Inuzuka
*Eyes:* None
*Allignment:* Uh... good?
*Personality:*Inuzuka Kobaki is a simple girl, disliking to be complicated. She often gets things done quickly, even though she doesn't do a very good job on them unless she actually tries. Only when she's training does she work her hardest, trying to do her best and please her sensei. Omoi does so, too, and often feels what Kobaki is feeling, almost as if they have a telepathic connection.
*Signature Jutsu:* Hurricane Fang

She needs a sensei. I probably can't make it though, since I don't know enough about Naruto to be a sensei.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 4, 2008)

Finished form! :D
*Name:* Inuzuka Kurou
*Age:* 12
*Appearance:* Kurou wears a jacket much like Kiba's except white and with no hood. He shares the familiar kabuki facepaint with his family. His eyes are bright blue, and glint as if they were filled with stars. He is rather short, about 4'10" for his age, but doesn't seem to notice nor care. His dog is a New Guinea Singing Dog (O.o), if that's alright, and her name is Hakuchi.
*Clan:* Inuzuka
*Eyes:* His eyes are nothing out of the ordinary.
*Alignment:* Whatever Darksong is...
*Personality:* Kurou is very protective of Hakuchi, and he would rather die than have her killed. He's a complicated guy who doesn't care much about plans as long as they work. He tends to hang out outside the crowd, but says things when he wants to. He's very good friends with Kobaki and Omoi.
*Signature Thingy:* Tidal Fang


----------



## TwilightRealm (Nov 4, 2008)

Accepted! Wooh more peeps!

@Everybody: Sorry, I missed personality out. And I added signature jutsu, If you can just add it on. I had all these thingies in mind but forgot to put them in :o


----------



## Darksong (Nov 5, 2008)

I added them, and I also changed Kobaki's dog's breed to an akita instead of a shiba.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 5, 2008)

I edited my form too, and I might add another character.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 5, 2008)

I just forgot something. I'm asking again, so please excuse me, but do I need to make her sensei or should I make him/her myself? As I said, I would prefer the former, but if you need me to make the sensei, I will.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Nov 5, 2008)

Darksong, if you like I can get rid of one of the characters from my team and Kobaki can be in that one?


----------



## Darksong (Nov 6, 2008)

Alright. Thanks, Hyper~Piplup! ... But then, what about Kurou?

Oh, and TwilightRealm, are the main characters of Naruto (i.e. Naruto, Sakura, Neji, etc.) going to come in at any time in this RP?


----------



## TwilightRealm (Nov 6, 2008)

If someone wants to be them...


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 7, 2008)

That would be nice, since then I could make my second character if someone decided to be these certain two ninja... >:3


----------



## Darksong (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm with Cryptica's idea. If someone would be Rock Lee and/or Neji, we could make our second characters. Now, I'm not saying you have to, but I'm just mentioning the idea in case anyone wants to go along with it.

And I think I phrased wrong what I said earlier. I do know a lot about Naruto, just not enough about how battles and jutsu work to be a sensei.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 7, 2008)

Also, as the title suggests, Naruto would be important for my character... well not like _important,_ but yeah. Not in that way :B


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Nov 7, 2008)

Hmm...
I am now confused >.<
Cryptica, which certain two ninja's were you reffering too?


----------



## Darksong (Nov 8, 2008)

I just said, Neji and Rock Lee.


----------



## ijy101 (Nov 9, 2008)

hi i am new but i love naruto! my favorite character is shikimaru and my favorite episode is 133 the end of tears (check it out on youtube).


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 9, 2008)

Um, exactly what relevance does that have to this RPG? If you're going to post, at least sign up for a character.

And if you're going to satisfy me as much as you can, use decent grammar. But that's just me.

I should probably get to posting my possible second character soon...


----------



## TwilightRealm (Nov 10, 2008)

Right, that was a bit... Random?
Should we say we star when we have naruto and sasuke. I think we (might) have enough people.
Darksong: Thats a good idea but i'm lost. How would Lee and Neji be relevant to second characters? Anyhow I said you could have a full OC team and 1 character or 1 OC and 2(or 3, Forgets) characters. Well I think I did?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 10, 2008)

TwilightRealm said:


> How would Lee and Neji be relevant to second characters?


If they come along, you'll see >:3


----------



## TwilightRealm (Nov 14, 2008)

Okaaaay, Well I'll wait.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Nov 26, 2008)

So, when are we gonna start?


----------



## Darksong (Nov 27, 2008)

Of course, Lee and Neji aren't needed at all. We're just rather curious...


----------



## Nope (Nov 27, 2008)

Hay, joining later, 'kay?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 27, 2008)

Yay! *cannot wait to start*


----------



## Nope (Nov 27, 2008)

Question: Is it possible to make your "own" clan? Like, if it isn't über powerful or have some really powerful Kekkei Genkai?

If so, I'll make a clan named Tougizu.

Info: The Tougizu clan specializes in chakra control rather than jutsu. The most advanced ninjas in the Tougizu clan are capable of controlling chakra to the point where they can form it like difficult shapes. The Jutsu "Chakra Claw" is an example of that.


*Name:* Kyaku Tougizu
*Age:* 13
Appearance: 
Picture: 
History: Later.
*Clan:* The Tougizu clan
*Eyes:* No special eyes.
*Allignment:* Kyaku doesn't really care, he just want to be strong.
*Element(s):* Wind.
*Team:* Team Korasi.
*Rank:* Genin.
Personality: 
Signature Jutsu: Chakra Claw, learned it from Korasi.


*Name:* Neji Hyuuga (Yes, I say Hyuuga, deal with it <<)
*Age:* I'm unsure if it's 13 or 14 :/
*Appearance:* If you're going to join this, you're sure to have watched the anime or at least read the Manga. You should know who Neji is. If not, then, well, Google is always there for you.
*Picture*: In case you forgot how he looks like, or who Neji is, look at this picture. Yep, uh-huh, that's him.
*History:* Spoilers for the Chuunin Exams: Naruto vs Neji part!

"Not much is known about Neji's birth. After his cousin Hinata from the main branch had her 3rd birthday, Neji was taken by Hiashi Hyuga and had the Hyuga Main Family's Juinjutsu applied to his forehead. After seeing his father being punished for merely thinking about treachery, Neji began to see himself as a helpless "caged bird," forced to obey the main branch of the family. Around this time, his father had begun to see Neji's natural talent. After his father's sacrificed himself for the main family, Neji mistakenly believed that the main branch had forced him to do so, and the event became the primary basis of his grudge against the main branch

A year before the start of the series, Neji graduated at the top of his class, and was placed in Team Guy with Might Guy as the Jonin leader, and Rock Lee and Tenten as his teammates. After officially being promoted to Genin, Neji declined to reveal his dream, and laughed at Rock Lee for claiming that he could become a great ninja with just taijutsu. During their first year in Team Guy, Lee challenged Neji many times, but lost every time. Guy decided to have his team wait a year before taking the Chunin Exams in order to ensure that they were prepared. At some point before his first Chunin Exam, his animosity toward the main branch became apparent to Guy, who made him promise not to let the issue influence his feelings during the exam."

Thanks, Narutopedia, for this information! Also, I have not edited it << 
*Clan:* The Hyuuga clan
*Kekkei Genkai:* Byakugan!
*Allignment:* The Village Hidden in the Leaves.
*Element(s):* Unknown, but if I get to choose: Fire
Hyuga=Means "Towards the Sun".
Sun=Fiery and hot.
Fire=Main Element of the Uchiha Clan.
Uchiha Clan=Known for the Sharingan.
Sharingan=Derived from the Hyuga Clan, plus it's red like fire.
Hyuga=Towards the sun.
etc.

Get it?
*Team:* Team Gai
*Rank:* Genin.
*Personality:* "Neji has shown to be extremely mature for his age and have great self-control. In battle, he is able to stay relatively calm in most situations and carefully look at the situation at hand. Neji has excellent instincts, both on the battlefield and as a leader. When forced to make difficult decisions on missions, he would show himself able to make one with insightful judgement through keen observation and analyzing.

While under the belief that his father died because he was a member of the branch house, Neji concludes that fate is something decided at birth and that no matter what one does, people cannot escape their destiny. Neji often applies this to people he views as weaker than he is, particularly his teammate Lee and his cousin Hinata Hyuga He dismisses Lee's dream of becoming a great ninja despite his inability to mold chakra as hopeless, and suggests that Lee can never defeat him. As they grow as a team, he takes account to Lee's abilities and has faith in him. Still his ideals remained unchanged."

Thank you, Narutopedia, for this information.
*Signature Jutsu:* Eight Trigrams Palms Heavenly Spin and  Eight Trigrams Sixty-Four Palms.


*Name:* Korasi Tougizu
*Age:* 34
Appearance: 
Picture: 
History: 
*Clan:* Tougizu
*Element(s):* Wind.
*Team*: Team Korasi Leader.
*Rank:* Jounin.
*Allignment:* He fights for the Village Hidden in the Leaves, of course ;)
Personality: 
*Signature Jutsu:* Chakra Claw, a special Chakra Controlling Jutsu Korasi developed. The only ones who knows this tecnuiqe (sp?) are Korasi and Kyaku. This Jutsu is pretty similar to the Chidori, except that the element used is Wind, and you must have much, much more control of your chakra.
1. The user gathers a huge amount of chakra in one of his hands until it is visible.
2. The user forms the chakra to it's preferred shape, here a hand with claws.
3. The user sharpens the chakra claws by grinding the chakra together.
4. Dun.

Completely off-topic: Hey, you know what I just found out? Lighting means raikou in Japanese :D Didn't know that!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm not clicking the Rock Lee link, just in case it has the ICAT....

Darksong's wondering whether she "should..."


----------



## Darksong (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he's 14. Or at least, last time I checked leafninja.com. But for some reason, they added 3 years to almost everybody's age that was in Shippuuden.

And no, I am not very confident with myself at the moment. At first I was like "yay!" but then I started to doubt myself. So the character has a small chance of coming later...

EDIT: Just read Tenten's page. Have no idea while I'm saying this... but perhaps, it isn't all "over..."

Yes, I tend to talk to myself.


----------



## Nope (Nov 28, 2008)

Cryptica@ ICAT...? Explain, please.

What do you mean by not "over", Darksong?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 28, 2008)

This is all mysterious~ We told you~

EDIT: Bakuphoon, it stands for "invisible circus act treatment." The first word should tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 28, 2008)

Psst. Bakun. It's what we call the Hidden Lotus. My sister and I think it's creepy, but I'm okay with half-ICAT that happened in one of the movies.

And, uhh... I'm not sure. Sometimes I puzzle myself.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 28, 2008)

My heart just went "boing" reading your first sentence... :( :/ :) :D

*cannot wait to start for some strange reason*


----------



## TwilightRealm (Dec 1, 2008)

((Accepted, I'm gonna edit it in))


----------

